# Silver maple bad rep?



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hello all I need to plant a shad tree in my back yard. Our patio gets blasted by the hot sun from the West in the Summer. I remember all the Silver maples from my childhood and many are still shading my grandparents street to this day. I really like the way they branch out and provide shade. They also grow fast. That said they always get a bad rep for roots and being weak in these articles! I see several of them without bad roots that run. I do see a few here and there that have ran. But don't most any trees roots "run" or can bust up concrete? Just wandering y'all's opinion. And if I do plant one how far should I from field lines? Thanks


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

FYI I have planted a October glory maple, Autumn blaze, and Nuttall Oak throughout the yard.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Whatever you do don't plant a silver maple.

I have a silver maple in my back yard, and there's another one nearby in my neighbour's yard that overhangs my back yard as well.

They are nuisance trees. They are always dropping wood all over the yard any time it's slightly windy, and drop larger branches if it's really windy.

As far as fall leaves, these trees are a pain also. The silver maples in my backyard have very dense foliage, and haven't started dropping leaves yet. It's November 1, and the last yard waste pick up day for my township is November 14. This isn't an issue for me because I've been using my mower to bag the leaves and add to a compost pile, but if you rake and bag, this is an issue. These silver maples make raking or mowing in the snow a real possibility every year.

I can't possibly recommend more strongly against planting them.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> Whatever you do don't plant a silver maple.
> 
> I have a silver maple in my back yard, and there's another one nearby in my neighbour's yard that overhangs my back yard as well.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight. I will go with a different shade tree . :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

What about a fruit tree, like an apple or pear or something? Get shade, and fruit at the same time.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> What about a fruit tree, like an apple or pear or something? Get shade, and fruit at the same time.


I don't think it'd be large enough to shade the area I need shaded. Plus I don't want to have to pickup fruit out of the yard 😓. I'm thinking another Red oak variety or Tulip Poplar?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

The city is going to come next spring and replace the tree they cut down on my front yard.

I've asked for a honey locust. Their shade is light enough to still allow sun loving grass to grow under it.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

An important note if you decide you like locust trees - be sure to get a thornless and podless variety such as sunburst or skyline.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I researched trees a couple of months ago. This is the top four list I came up with:

Bitternut Hickory
Accolade Elm
Kentucky coffee tree
Swamp White Oak


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Contact your county extension office. They usually have a list of proven/ recommended trees for your specific area. For example a tree that thrives in Oklahoma might not be a good choice for Tennessee. Most replies above are giving tree recommendations based on their specific area and not taking into consideration what grows well in your area of Tennessee.


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

g-man said:


> I researched trees a couple of months ago. This is the top four list I came up with:
> 
> Bitternut Hickory
> Accolade Elm
> ...


Never heard of an accolade elm.. I'll have to look it up


----------



## Vols_fan08 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> The city is going to come next spring and replace the tree they cut down on my front yard.
> 
> I've asked for a honey locust. Their shade is light enough to still allow sun loving grass to grow under it.


That tree would be good in my back yard


----------



## cclaeys (Dec 2, 2017)

high leverage said:


> Contact your county extension office


better yet, restrict your search to the most respected ag department in the region and then try and weed through the documents, there are some hidden gems that most people would never consider. The hard part is sourcing those. The local sources sell what they sell for a reason, ebay and a couple of select forums can yield some pretty killer specimens.

You have to ask yourself, deciduous or evergreen, you can cluster columnar evergreens, odd numbers work best, and achieve year round privacy and shade.


----------

